# Access ID übergeben



## DarkBart (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

bestimmt gibt es das schon hier, aber ich weiß nicht wonach ich suchen soll.
Also ich hab mir ein Formular erstellt mit Personen und darein ein Unterformular mit Buchungen. So wenn ich mir das jetzt ausdrucken möchte, hab ich das ganze Formular noch dadrin.
Also hab ich mir einen Bericht erstellt der das gleiche darstellt.
So jetzt zu meinem Problem, wenn ich jetzt einen Button in das Formular mache mit "Bericht drucken" fragt der immer nach der Parameter-Abfrage von meiner Anfrage die ich dafür erstellt hab.
Die P-Abfrage fragt einfach die ID der Person ab, aber die ist ja bekannt im Formular.
Also wie bekomme ich jetzt die Formular ID an den Bericht?

MfG
Henrik


----------



## Alisha Devils (21. Juli 2005)

Hi Henrik!

Ich weiß nicht, ob das das is, was du suchst, aber ich würde eine Abfrage erstellen. Kriterium = ID aus dem Formular. Und diese Abfrage sollte als Basis für den Bericht dienen.

MfG
Alisha


----------



## Billie (11. Mai 2006)

Hellas!

Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt hier reinmogel, aber ich hab eigentlich genau das Problem.

In meinem Formular (eigtl. ein Unterformular) zeigt es mir die ID eines Datensatzes an. Jetzt muss ich im Formular nur noch den Wert aus der passenden Tabelle anzeigen, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht. Am liebsten würde ich Direkt im Textfeld eine SQL-Anweisung ausführen, in der Art:

SELECT Wert FROM tblTest WHERE Test_ID = [Test_ID]

Aber irgendwie funktioniert das so direkt nicht. Deshalb habe ich eine Query angelegt, die eben einen Parameter (hier Test_ID) erwartet und diesen Parameter sollte das Formular an die Query übergeben. Formular kennt ID, Query nicht.

Wenn ich in der Query selbst unter Kriterium auf das Formular und entsprechende Textfeld verweise, bekomme ich nur "#Name?" ausgegeben... *grml*

lg Billie


----------

